# الابصلمودية الكيهكية كاملة مسموعة



## Gerges Mahrous (7 أكتوبر 2021)

الإبصلمودية الكيهكية كاملة مسموعة
كل ألحان و تسابيح و مدائح شهر الكيهك حسب ترتيب الإبصلمودية الكيهكية المقدسة
لأن الجميع بيحب كيهك و سهرات كيهك و مدائح كيهك ، جمعت لك هنا تسبحة نصف الليل الكيهكية من البداية للنهاية 125 ملف كل الالحان اللى بنحبها و كل المدائح اللى بنبقى فى السماء و احنا بنصليها
هاتلاقوا تجميعة لكل اللى يخطر على بالكم ، و عشان نفرح بالتسبحة اكتر هاتسمع هنا كل اللى بتحب التسبحة منهم
زى الاباء الاساقفة انيا ديمتريوس و انبا رافائيل و انبا يؤانس
و ابائنا الكهنة ابونا ابرآم الابنوبى و ابونا متياس نصر و ابونا يواقيم ناجى
و المرتلون الكبار المعلم ابراهيم عياد و المعلم جاد و المعلم ايليا و المعلم أسامة و المعلم احسان شكرى و المعلم ميلاد بشرى و المعلم بولس ملاك و المعلم مرقس سمير
و الشمامسة الموهوبون انطون ابراهيم عياد و عادل ماهر و عزت عزمى
و فرق التسبيح و الترانيم المشهورة زى فريق أبو فام الجندى و غيره كثير
بأتمنى تبقى سهراتنا الكيهكية جوة الكنيسة ، و فى نفس الوقت نقدر كلنا نشغل الملفات دى و فى ايدينا كتاب الابصلمودية الكيهكية و نقضى طول الليل فى تسبيح و تطويب من أجل #أمنا_العذراء ، و تمجيد و تقديس #إسم_ربنا_يسوع_المسيح








1- لحن تين ثينو الكبير : https://youtu.be/wt7LynEQAkQ
2- لحن تين ثينو دمج : https://youtu.be/aCFpVm8PTiw
3- الهوس الكيهكى الكبير : https://youtu.be/rbUS7KYwGh8
4- الهوس الكيهكى عربى : https://youtu.be/AOnDJPM4U5w
5- مديح عربى على الهوس الكيهكى أجيوس أو ثيئوس : https://youtu.be/0HfBbiYf8Pc
6- إبصالية آدام على الهوس الأول آ إبشويس إير أورو / الرب قد ملك : https://youtu.be/uX7IuE5tbuU
7- الهوس الأول : https://youtu.be/k3IedWHRK1I
8- لُبش الهوس الأول خين أو شوت : https://youtu.be/4rDzEP6FOOY
9- مديح آدام عربى على الهوس الأول قال الرب لموسى : https://youtu.be/ji-xPaMxQRg
10- مقدمة الطرح الآدام آموينى مارين أو أوشت : https://youtu.be/VK-_1fbMQ_8
11- طرح آدام على الهوس الأول : https://youtu.be/IQ8tJl24n8o
12- ابصالية آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاثنين آموينى تيرو إم فوؤو : https://youtu.be/liQhGhBPIMo
13- مديح آدام عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاثنين تقوّ بالايمان : https://youtu.be/TSNVu1ty6Aw
14- ثيؤطوكية يوم الاثنين : https://youtu.be/3uviGzc-ebE
15- لُبش آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاثنين : https://youtu.be/U_0XNBWtXoE
16- طرح آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاثنين : https://youtu.be/AMTPahQtnpg
17- ابصالية آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الثلاثاء : https://youtu.be/28-mdTF1318
18- مديح آدام عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الثلاثاء يا مريم أنا عبدك : https://youtu.be/74zgurBUNKE
19- ثيؤطوكية يوم الثلاثاء : https://youtu.be/FiG6lb_6R8E
20- لُبش آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الثلاثاء : https://youtu.be/MOLcF65nckU
21- طرح آدام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الثلاثاء : https://youtu.be/EuaiykQ4orw
22- ابصالية آدام على الهوس الثانى أباهيت نيم بالاس : https://youtu.be/tCLwpMsyREM
23- ابصالية آدام عربى على الهوس الثانى قلبى و لسانى : https://youtu.be/ghQDIBMsM8w
24- الهوس الثانى : https://youtu.be/IBG0Cfu9Of4
25- لُبش الهوس الثانى مارين أو أونه : https://youtu.be/5VBGOUjVp3c
26- مديح آدام عربى على الهوس الثانى فلنرتل مع داود : https://youtu.be/YZocD-E-psI
27- طرح آدام على الهوس الثانى : https://youtu.be/ZLxcjsB-3y8
28- ابصالية واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء آى إير هيلبيس بانوتى : https://youtu.be/hENLd8DER2I
29- مديح واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء كل الطغمات السمائية : https://youtu.be/fNxtBQQzB_E
30- مديح واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء كل امدح فيكى يا ام النور : https://youtu.be/6wPxjfdLeWs
31- ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء : https://youtu.be/84-rclBjlA4
32- لُبش على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء باللحن الكبير : https://youtu.be/yi5-v8v4FSk
33- لُبش واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء : https://youtu.be/RxdWXtXPA_U
34- مديح واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء يا ام النور يا م ر ي م : https://youtu.be/WsILptYNCL4
35- طرح واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الاربعاء : https://youtu.be/GYSfmNLkTbY
36- ابصالية واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس آى نا ايرهيتس أو نامينراتى : https://youtu.be/-oPD22lGWFc
37- مديح واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس العليقة التى رآها موسى النبى فى البرية : https://youtu.be/UgLNmyEJkhA
38- ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس : https://youtu.be/mY1da5NbYsY
39- لُبش واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس : https://youtu.be/eRtJBrjx01M
40- طرح واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الخميس : https://youtu.be/MqBtzLiQJn8
41- ابصالية آدام على الهوس الثالث تى شيب إهموت إن توتك : https://youtu.be/YYKco4Tgm8E
42- مديح آدام عربى على الهوس الثالث أشكرك يا إله يعقوب : https://youtu.be/mudKv7aOd1c
43- الهوس الثالث : https://youtu.be/Uq0lCuY1_jY
44- لحن إسمو إبشويس من الهوس الثالث : https://youtu.be/9Tu1Rur83iI
45- لحن هوس إيروف من الهوس الثالث : https://youtu.be/kZzdxjyXAsM
46- لحن أريهوؤوتشاسف من الهوس الثالث : https://youtu.be/dzi1BaiEtCE
47- ابصالية واطس قبطى للثلاثة فتية القديسين اريبصالين : https://youtu.be/07Uni6QQBlg
48- ابصالية واطس عربى للثلاثة فتية القديسين رتلوا للذى صُلب عنا : https://youtu.be/daWRy6U_rx4
49- ابصالية واطس عربى للثلاثة فتية القديسين الله الأزلى قبل الأدهار : https://youtu.be/kZF6i_GccZo
50- ابصالية واطس عربى للثلاثة فتية القديسين التسبيح للمسيح : https://youtu.be/qY8DbS4jLw4
51- ابصالية واطس عربى للثلاثة فتية القديسين ارتل للأزلى الديان : https://youtu.be/Xeu7Nzsd7WI
52- لحن رومى و قبطى للثلاثة فتية القديسين تينين : https://youtu.be/68WkRD8pjx4
53- مديح واطس قبطى للثلاثة فتية القديسين تين أو إيه إنسوك باللحن الكبير : https://youtu.be/zAyrFcgBi7k
54- مديح واطس قبطى للثلاثة فتية القديسين تين أو إيه إنسوك دمج : https://youtu.be/iUsT4sh8nAI
55- مديح واطس عربى للثلاثة فتية القديسين نتبعك بكل قلوبنا : https://youtu.be/j-Sc2ZGJMn4
56- طرح واطس على الهوس الثالث للثلاثة فتية القديسين : https://youtu.be/fQRtYlohTBM
57- ابصالية آدام على المجمع آموينى مارين أو أوشت : https://youtu.be/9tT-9z-KDlI
58- ابصالية واطس على المجمع آموينى تيرو : https://youtu.be/RPQ4ZsaUes0
59- المجمع : https://youtu.be/won1AA3rJbw
60- مديح آدام عربى على المجمع مكسيموس و دوماديوس : https://youtu.be/CkLHA7sppZ4
61- مديح آدام عربى على المجمع انبا انطونيوس : https://youtu.be/3vjQahVh14c
62- مديح آدام عربى على المجمع انبا موسى الأسود : https://youtu.be/5j7cC-Qd-7Q
63- الذكصولوجية الأولى لشهر كيهك كيه غار : https://youtu.be/OumOzcMBtzo
64- الذكصولوجية الثانية لشهر كيهك إريبسول سيل : https://youtu.be/WspJR9dV034
65- الذكصولوجية الثالثة لشهر كيهك غبرييل بى أنجيلوس : https://youtu.be/8nVPGAtD5Pw
66- الذكصولوجية الرابعة لشهر كيهك خين بى أفوت : https://youtu.be/uE3GEjvyIAQ
67- الذكصولوجية الخامسة لشهر كيهك إيطا بيوب : https://youtu.be/WyYB04kOOMs
68- الذكصولوجية السادسة لشهر كيهك إنثوك أو نيشتى : https://youtu.be/i1LSYsqHE90
69- ابصالية واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الجمعة أنوك خا بى جوب : https://youtu.be/UFN0eCzDNWc
70- ابصالية واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الجمعة انا افتح فاى بكرامتها : https://youtu.be/uOQ-Yfr-DfM
71- ثيؤطوكية يوم الجمعة : https://youtu.be/N31dDe18u5U
72- لُبش واطس على ثيؤطوكية يو م الجمعة : https://youtu.be/VFNmnKPl4YU
73- طرح واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الجمعة : https://youtu.be/3BWFN1-53CA
74- ابصالية واطس على ثيؤطوكية يوم السبت تى شيلين ان كاثاروس : https://youtu.be/syn2QeJJcIw
75- ابصالية واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم السبت امدح فيكى يا مختارة : https://youtu.be/kHgwkCsiHos
76- ابصالية واطس عربى على ثيؤطوكية يوم السبت أبدى بإسم الله المتعال : https://youtu.be/6rDp3fFFHb8
77- ثيؤطوكية يوم السبت : https://youtu.be/_jTyHZoJL04
78- الشيرات الكيهكى الأولى و الثانية : https://youtu.be/HSmsXCG6dUE
79- ختام الثيؤطوكيات الواطس أو بين شويس ايسوس باخرستوس : https://youtu.be/cxnVVTLim98
80- ابصالية آدام على الهوس الرابع مارين أو أوشت : https://youtu.be/OnY5UPvxyvw
81- ابصالية آدام عربى على الهوس الرابع انشئ وزنا و نظاما : https://youtu.be/ujfTFuAdTVc
82- الهوس الرابع : https://youtu.be/Usqjq0QMmH0
83- طرح آدام على الهوس الرابع : https://youtu.be/ToopIT5KK6g
84- ابصالية آدام على ثيؤطوكية يو م الأحد آموينى نى لاؤس : https://youtu.be/rJgSIK5b0-k
85- مديح آدام عربى امدح عذراء و بتول : https://youtu.be/a3wlmSozxxE
86- ابصالية ادام على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد آى كوتى إنثوك : https://youtu.be/nKVvbHuPc5s
87- مديح آدام عربى على آى كوتى افتح فاى بالتسابيح : https://youtu.be/iYN_vVrLHgc
88- مقدمة الثيؤطوكيات الآدام ليبون انشان : https://youtu.be/NlpG13C5P4U
89- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الأولى سيموتى ايرو ذيكئوس : https://youtu.be/BLjZrjYYv-0
90- التفسير الأول على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد أبدى بإسم الله الساكن فى النور : https://youtu.be/BLjZrjYYv-0
91- الإنجيل الأول : https://youtu.be/GonM3fxWIYs
92- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الثانية تى كيفوتوس ات اوشج : https://youtu.be/b638LMePRnQ
93- التفسير الثانى على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد الله كلم موسى بصوت على يناديه : https://youtu.be/U154OdkRfg0
94- الانجيل الثانى : https://youtu.be/_mj-yRZL4qM
95- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الثالثة ايلاستيريون : https://youtu.be/mVIeAs6y3Kc
96- التفسير الثالث على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد يا مريم صرتى : https://youtu.be/nbptg3Vlnv0
97- الانجيل الثالث : https://youtu.be/cY_5j6rBjek
98- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الرابعة انثو تيه بى اسطامنوس : https://youtu.be/kFLKxovJH9w
99- التفسير الرابع على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد يا قسط ذهب غالى : https://youtu.be/iVzA9Skn8XE
100- الانجيل الرابع : https://youtu.be/HWDnxkhpuSo
101- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الخامسة انثو تيه تى ليخنيا : https://youtu.be/hE90M8oAd2Y
102- التفسير الخامس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد الله كلم موسى فوق جبل الطور اجهار : https://youtu.be/IGMiK_QBie4
103- الانجيل الخامس : https://youtu.be/0bXr5nnZ4io
104- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة السادسة انثو تيه تى شورى : https://youtu.be/jAO-T-JgqvI
105- التفسير السادس على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد يا شورية هارون : https://youtu.be/HK7VKzf08tg
106- الانجيل السادس : https://youtu.be/ZLNwfqTEd14
107- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة السابعة لحن شيرى نى ماريا : https://youtu.be/A9wSsRSiBs4
108- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة السابعة لحن سيموتى : https://youtu.be/lOgNrikPxGs
109- التفسير السابع على ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد دعيتى أم الله : https://youtu.be/OKbkvVTFkvY
110- مديح على القطعة الثامنة من ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد شيرى نى ماريا أبدى فيكى بمديح : https://youtu.be/66fuTBXFKxU
111- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة الثامنة شاشف إنسوب إممينى : https://youtu.be/H2efaCL-hnE
112- مديح على القطعة الثامنة من ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد راشى أو ماريا : https://youtu.be/oxbwovsvtjk
113- مديح عربى قبل أفموتى يا م ر ي م : https://youtu.be/hJZFhKaIEzU
114- مديح عربى قبل أفموتى يا إبنة داود : https://youtu.be/AdbFd59lliE
115- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة التاسعة أفموتى : https://youtu.be/0tC1-PkDpyk
116- مديح أمدح فى البتول : https://youtu.be/h-VY5OgFzDk
117- ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد القطعة العاشرة تى أوى انهيكانوس : https://youtu.be/3cH_mWleHPY
118- لحن آفئين بى أرشى إرفس من ثيؤطوكية يوم الأحد : https://youtu.be/GUtWrl1tWmQ
119- طرح آدام للفعلة القديسين : https://youtu.be/1Eb785EYIwM
120- ختام طرح الفعلة القديسين بإخرستوس بين سوتير : https://youtu.be/vOBtIPK94L4
121- ختام الثيؤطوكيات الآدام قبطى نيكناى أو بانوتى بالطريقة المعتادة : https://youtu.be/suLuukyIqZo
122- ختام الثيؤطوكيات الآدام عربى مراحمك يا إلهى بالطريقة المعتادة : https://youtu.be/VRdaVmIkKWE
123- مديح عربى على نيك ناى او بانوتى بالطريقة الأولى : https://youtu.be/3NEDYCaBlng
124- مديح عربى على نيك ناى او بانوتى بالطريقة الثانية : https://youtu.be/HVHp7ncueGI
125- الطلبة كيرياليسون : https://youtu.be/AHMGzbMyGto


----------

